# removing front seat headrests??



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello,
Anyone have any luck removing the front headrests from their 05 or 06.
Bought some embroidered and custom fitted seat covers and cant seem to get the headrests off to get them on.
Any tips would be helpful.

Oh I almost forgot HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

D.R.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

On the outside of the plastic (those things on the seat the 2 metal posts slide into) is a small button (release) you need to depress. Its small, so you'll need like a paperclip or the likes to push it.


----------



## FG24/7 (Feb 5, 2021)

Route 66 said:


> On the outside of the plastic (those things on the seat the 2 metal posts slide into) is a small button (release) you need to depress. Its small, so you'll need like a paperclip or the likes to push it.


Awesome and thanks. 13 years later your insight provides help. Have a blessed day my friend!


----------

